# Fermentation - How quickly ?



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I just extracted some capped honey that has tested about 19.2% moisture. I've put it in a small room with a dehumidifier and fan, and it seems to be drying out very slowly. The humidity in the room has dropped from 80% to about 58% and it is not going any lower. After two days the honey has dropped only about .5% - this will probably take a while.

Anyway, my question is..... If a couple jars of honey is bottled and capped for my own personal use at 19% moisture, how long would it take for it to ferment? Are we talking days... weeks... months ? , just curious.


----------

